# Japanese Chicken Nuggets (Karrage)



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*inspired by Two Knots *

there are several recipes online (like everything else) and I chose this one, modified a bit.

*first step would be to cut up the chicken into desired sizes and marinade the meat with 
your ingredients. (this is some of what I used).









I gathered as much skin as possible and cut into the desired sizes to wrap the meat.
(a thought occurred to me that a strip of bacon would hold it all together)
even a spring roll wrapper would probably also work nicely*









*Dredge in corn or potato starch and put on wire rack to rest while you get the cooker ready.*









*I used Canola Oil @ 325* turning frequently*









*after cooking, drain on wire rack*









*after all the chicken has been cooked, turn the heat up to 375* and fry again in the hot oil for one or two minutes to add a little more crispiness. (totally optional).
sorry - I got carried away with eating them that I forgot to take a picture of the final plated dish.
Bon Appetit,  ya'll *


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am droolin on my keyboard here, that does look goooooood.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I am droolin on my keyboard here, that does look goooooood.


+1


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yum. I like the rack on a paper plate for ease of cleanup.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great Johnny. But please get some Lea and Perins Worcestershire sauce. Its cheap and the best.


----------

